

 Hacker News Mobile (Front Page Reader ) - vladocar
http://www.allapis.com/Hacker-News-Mobile/index.html

======
vladocar
More about development process you can find at:
[http://www.vcarrer.com/2010/11/hacker-news-mobile-front-
page...](http://www.vcarrer.com/2010/11/hacker-news-mobile-front-page-
reader.html)

